# The second half



## Tin (Jan 14, 2017)

Getting close to the half way point for many areas. Early on was a bit warm for snowmaking which caused some delays in trail expansion and openings. Late November to mid December had some amazing up slope events. Then things got a bit boring followed by the typical January melt down that started last week. 

Now for the second half. Already an interesting deal on Wed-Thurs, does the meltdown continue or does it help recovery? Like everything else thus far this year, already trending colder!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2017)

You better not be channeling Tuna!

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Jan 14, 2017)

Well...Vermont might get re-loaded in a surprise storm next Tuesday night-Thursday...but I am seriously concerned about places south of the MA/CT border that might have to shutdown after next weekend...zero cold on the horizon for the flatlands.  Temps in the 40s and 50s Tuesday onward without freezing at night.  Doesn't look like we'll see truly cold air until the 26th or 27th!!!


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> You better not be channeling Tuna!
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



We all have an "inner Tuna". When we straightline trails or get excited about 1-3" of snow mixing with rain, the Tuna is unleashed. And in that moment, we know what it is like to truly feel alive.


Looking better this morning, ticking south still. Mid levels might be a concern though.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2017)

What is timing on it?  We need the info!


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2017)

It will curse it all! I won't buy in until Tuesday, way too many variables and could be a nasty mixed bag. Just fun to watch. Pre-dawn Weds night into Thursday afternoon.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 15, 2017)

I like the way the models are going.

Tin since you were just up at Jay what do you think my chances are of taking my wife on Pump house off the ridge if they get 12" before Saturday? I'm trying to force her out of her comfort zone a little before our Tahoe trip.


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I like the way the models are going.
> 
> Tin since you were just up at Jay what do you think my chances are of taking my wife on Pump house off the ridge if they get 12" before Saturday? I'm trying to force her out of her comfort zone a little before our Tahoe trip.



Doesn't sound like a good idea, at all. I would not have skied it last week.

There was minimal coverage that was there is now gone. Shiny ice could be seen on the ridge, Valhalla, and Beret from the Bonny. I mean, Can Am was bordeline in terms of coverage and probably should have been roped, saw no one go down it wall day. It was sharks teeth and ice when we did. 

I probably would have taken a look but I would not have tried it given the shine it had to it from afar. Not worth ending a season over, and missing a trip to Tahoe for you guys. I'm no expert on those chutes but given what I've seen, I would imagine in "good" conditions those are difficult than most things in Tahoe. Legit survival skiing and don't fall. I think 12" on it last week and no wind scouring then "yes". After the meltdown, no way.

I don't know how your wife skiing these days but for a comparison (not competition) my partner can get down Poma, Red Line, Paradise and the entire Lifeline at MRG, and I wouldn't even take her down the Face Chutes, nevermind the Saddle and Pumphouse.

MadMadWorld knows a lot more about them than I. He mentioned if Beret and the Face Chutes were sketchy, don't bother with trying to go off the Saddle.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2017)

All aboard the JB train, 2nd half will produce.  

Just an observation.  It seems to want to snow this year. (as opposed to last year where it didn't)  We have had a couple of decent little snowfalls this year that weren't really predicted to be anything.  Yesterday, a good example as snowfall seemed to catch the local towns off guard where the roads became pretty treacherous for a while.  Just an observation.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 15, 2017)

I've never skied off the Saddle myself. Conditions and my own level of bravery have yet to coalesce at the right time. Pump house I think isn't actually too "hard"... as long as we're not counting style points.. but it does have a decent pucker factor that's aided by the exposure on the ridge.

Your advice sounds very good though, I'm wondering why I even asked such a foolish question last night (beer). That's not the kind of terrain I want to be dealing with any ice.

I'm sure your partner gets treated to many adventures as does my wife :lol:


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2017)

If it doesn't come through I WILL NEVER POST ANOTHER SNOW MAP. The GFS has a north bias and the Euro has been garbage most of the year. Inside 60 hours go elsewhere. If we all sacrifice virgins and farm animals maybe a similar "April Fool's Day Blizzard" to help out the snow starved southern NE ski areas?


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2017)

4aprice said:


> All aboard the JB train, 2nd half will produce.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's to things trending colder for the upcoming week! I've heard rumblings that we're in for a favorable pattern shift as we get into February.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like a good one for the greens and whites.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2017)

All over the place over night. Euro warmer, GFS colder, 4km NAM hates VT, 3km NAM likes from Stratton north, RGEM in line with yesterday's EURO for a more southern solution. 

NWS Boston is discussing a serious ice issue for western Mass, NWS Burlington is really low on totals and NWS Grey appears more optimistic for heavier snow. Their maps don't line up well.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 16, 2017)

Tin said:


> All over the place over night. Euro warmer, GFS colder, 4km NAM hates VT, 3km NAM likes from Stratton north, RGEM in line with yesterday's EURO for a more southern solution.
> 
> NWS Boston is discussing a serious ice issue for western Mass, NWS Burlington is really low on totals and NWS Grey appears more optimistic for heavier snow. Their maps don't line up well.


Calling for 5-7 at cannon.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2017)

There is the GFS vs. NAM vs. EURO/RGEM. 

If you toss the EURO/RGEM then yes, the Whites definitely make out best and 5-7" sounds good for most of them, maybe a little more at Wildcat. Paste with not a ton of wind so it shouldn't be blown around too much.

Go with EURO/RGEM which is a very possible solution, then most of the snow (4-8") is confined to the hills of Mass, Gunstock/Ragged south, and SVT with the Whites and K north getting 2-4" and less as you move north.

Just a wait and see situation as models, weather agencies, and news channel meteorologists are all over the place.

Looking like two big chances for next week.


----------



## slatham (Jan 16, 2017)

Be careful thinking there is a powder day coming this week, except way north and high. This will be a good net gainer but most spots will at least mix with sleet. And those pretty maps usually over predict accumulation when there's a mix involved (they think its all snow). So base builder yes, blower pow day, no. But we need the former and not the later right now.

Tin, on Euro, agree up close it gets weird. But it started turning colder with this storm on Friday way before other models. 

Lets hope we get lucky with the following two systems coming through too, before what looks like a pattern change circa 1/25.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2017)

slatham said:


> Be careful thinking there is a powder day coming this week, except way north and high. This will be a good net gainer but most spots will at least mix with sleet. And those pretty maps usually over predict accumulation when there's a mix involved (they think its all snow). So base builder yes, blower pow day, no. But we need the former and not the later right now.
> 
> Tin, on Euro, agree up close it gets weird. But it started turning colder with this storm on Friday way before other models.
> 
> Lets hope we get lucky with the following two systems coming through too, before what looks like a pattern change circa 1/25.




Yes, looking forward to some cement skiing on my big sticks. I believe certain NAM models account for the 1:1 with sleet, thus the drastic cut off in southern VT. 

100% with the EURO, NYC is still looking for their 50" that was promised on 1/25/2015 and 2013 when Branford and SW CT HAD 4-5' on the ground instead of NYC. It develops systems too quickly. Very interesting to see the RGEM in line with it though. RGEM started off last year great then lost it, it was very good on 12/18, 12/30, the wasted Blue Hill Mauler system last weekend. Hoping it keeps up!

*EDIT* - 12z NAM hi res came in colder like the EURO/RGEM


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 16, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I like the way the models are going.
> 
> Tin since you were just up at Jay what do you think my chances are of taking my wife on Pump house off the ridge if they get 12" before Saturday? I'm trying to force her out of her comfort zone a little before our Tahoe trip.



You will find plenty of terrain in Tahoe to challenge your wife, and the coverage will make it much more manageable.  Also the lack of trees in many spots makes it a bit "easier".   I skied Alpine Meadows back in the day, and there is plenty of stuff there that an aspiring advanced skier can challenge themselves on.  IIRC, the 3 sisters off of the Summit chair are some chutes that are pretty manageable.  You'll be able to find plenty of stuff though....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Jan 16, 2017)

At this point ill gladly settle for not rain in northern NH. Any accumulating snow would be a bonus.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 16, 2017)

Tin said:


> Yes, looking forward to some cement skiing on my big sticks. I believe certain NAM models account for the 1:1 with sleet, thus the drastic cut off in southern VT.
> 
> 100% with the EURO, NYC is still looking for their 50" that was promised on 1/25/2015 and 2013 when Branford and SW CT HAD 4-5' on the ground instead of NYC. It develops systems too quickly. Very interesting to see the RGEM in line with it though. RGEM started off last year great then lost it, it was very good on 12/18, 12/30, the wasted Blue Hill Mauler system last weekend. Hoping it keeps up!
> 
> *EDIT* - 12z NAM hi res came in colder like the EURO/RGEM



Um....so, for the idiots like me.....is what you are saying good or bad?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> You will find plenty of terrain in Tahoe to challenge your wife, and the coverage will make it much more manageable.  Also the lack of trees in many spots makes it a bit "easier".   I skied Alpine Meadows back in the day, and there is plenty of stuff there that an aspiring advanced skier can challenge themselves on.  IIRC, the 3 sisters off of the Summit chair are some chutes that are pretty manageable.  You'll be able to find plenty of stuff though....



My wife and I are both of the opinion that trees make steeps easier. Something about that vertigo, it's nice to have a vertical frame of reference at least in the peripherals.

NAM 3k puts the bullseye on Killington and Pico. Let's see.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Um....so, for the idiots like me.....is what you are saying good or bad?



I don't know shit about it either.

 Depends on where you are.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll be shooting first Berkie Wednesday, Magic Thursday. Hoping and thinking, for a widespread 5-9" deal from northern Mass to the ski areas of southern VT, thinking the southern NH areas like Pat's, Crotch, Ragged, etc. jackpot.

 GFS, EURO, 3KM, RGEM...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2017)

Let's hope this storm hits big and chase the snow where ever it lands-- next week is starting to look like a real shit sandwich. Some potential #$&% next Tuesday.

If next week can turn into a snow surprise like this one that would be beautiful though. Looking pretty warm though..


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Let's hope this storm hits big and chase the snow where ever it lands-- next week is starting to look like a real shit sandwich. Some potential #$&% next Tuesday.




Thermal profiles and locations of high pressures (just like the one in Atlantic Canada next week) have absolutely sucked this year on the GFS, thus the constant warm rain to mix/snow events within day 5 or so. It wouldn't shock me if that thing ended up trending crazy south and becoming another Cape Cod crusher lol.

Southern NH still wins, Berkshire's might be screwed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2017)

I dont really post in the weather threads anymore, but put me down for thinking this one might possibly over-perform expectations.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dont really post in the weather threads anymore, but put me down for thinking this one might possibly over-perform expectations.



Not my expectations :lol:


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

12z models are juicier but ratios will be under 10:1.


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 17, 2017)

NH news stations are calling for wide spread 5"-7". Saying it should finish up right around sun rise tomorrow. Is there any more to this that the weather nuts can weigh in on? Maybe some localized jackpots at elevation?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2017)

Elevation is going to make a big difference expect higher amounts than that at elevation and maybe lower amounts in the valleys. I also would put the spine of the Greens including southern Greens and the ADK high peaks in the "good" zone.

Latest GFS run shows a big hit for Mt Snow. NAM has it more evenly spread around depending on elevation with the best for central/south NH and central VT. I'm gonna wait to see who gets what and make my plans for the weekend accordingly.

I think NoVT may do as well at elevation because it will snow there longer Wed into maybe Thurs. The snow might be less dense as well.


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 17, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Elevation is going to make a big difference expect higher amounts than that at elevation and maybe lower amounts in the valleys. I also would put the spine of the Greens including southern Greens and the ADK high peaks in the "good" zone.
> 
> Latest GFS run shows a big hit for Mt Snow. NAM has it more evenly spread around depending on elevation with the best for central/south NH and central VT. I'm gonna wait to see who gets what and make my plans for the weekend accordingly.
> 
> I think NoVT may do as well at elevation because it will snow there longer Wed into maybe Thurs.



Awesome. I think I feel a cold coming on. Probably make a run for Southern NH tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

mccleaks said:


> Awesome. I think I feel a cold coming on. Probably make a run for Southern NH tomorrow morning.



It is going to be legit cement and there are going to be some serious screw holes. I'm still thinking Crotched for a jackpot. That 12z GFS is interesting though.


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 17, 2017)

Tin said:


> It is going to be legit cement and there are going to be some serious screw holes. I'm still thinking Crotched for a jackpot. That 12z GFS is interesting though.



Still should be better tomorrow than after warm days Thursday, Friday, Saturday though right? I'll take 30 degree cement over 40 degree slop


----------



## Jully (Jan 17, 2017)

Tin said:


> It is going to be legit cement and there are going to be some serious screw holes. I'm still thinking Crotched for a jackpot. That 12z GFS is interesting though.



Crotched is where I was thinking too. I wonder how it'll be by the night though, or if I need to get sick and miss work. If its not snowing throughout the day, then that makes me feel the latter is the better option.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2017)

Between NAM, GFS and Canadian it's like 3 different storms. My hope is that since it's going to be dense snow it won't get skied off and make a nice surface through the weekend.

Could be the kind of snow that makes woods skiable even with a shallow base. We'll see!


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

And now the Euro matches the high liquid totals the 12z GFS had in southern VT. This one is getting fun. 

It is a very disorganized deal and is reliant on some inflow/backbuilding to get over those 6" numbers in the Berkshires and southern VT. I still think southern NH areas are safe at 6"+, just a matter of whether southern VT grabs that enhanced, 1"+ per hour stuff in the early hours of the storm and then again between about 6-9 am. That would put them in the 6"+ category for Bromley, Magic, Mountain Snow, Stratton, and maybe even up to K/Pico.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 17, 2017)

This will be a fun one to watch on the VT webcams tonight.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

Glenn said:


> This will be a fun one to watch on the VT webcams tonight.



Yes, the mesos are all over the place for it. Could be 3-4" for that route 2 section of Mass into SVT or a lot more.


----------



## dlague (Jan 17, 2017)

Glenn said:


> This will be a fun one to watch on the VT webcams tonight.


Can you watch Webcams at night?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

You can for Bush and MRG and are able to see snow. Not sure about others.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> My wife and I are both of the opinion that trees make steeps easier. Something about that vertigo, it's nice to have a vertical frame of reference at least in the peripherals.
> 
> NAM 3k puts the bullseye on Killington and Pico. Let's see.


I totally get what your saying about the trees....although it a totally false thinking As the trees only add danger.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2017)

Latest NAM 3k is awesome.. for me anyway. Killington and Pico still in the crosshairs at 16" if 10:1 ratio... Stowe at 14"... Southern VT sorta misses out but anywhere that's a mountain in NH does well. ADKs nice hit too.

edit... 18z GFS coming in and couldn't disagree more... still saying big hit for SoVT and SoNH, small hit for the north. This is enough to drive a skier mental !


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow - hope it's huge....

I cna't ski this weekend, but hope you all get some.  Need one more round of good luck on next week's warm up....


----------



## WJenness (Jan 17, 2017)

Planning on getting out tomorrow, even if it is dense, it'll still be fresh.

Will be evaluating my Max Pass options in the morning and hitting the road.

Unsure where I'll end up at this point.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

Just have to watch the radar, only constant appears to be decent in southern NH. 

HRRR/GFS/EURO (hit in southern VT) vs NAM/RGEM (hit from K/Pico north). I will shave my head if K north grabs more than 10".


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2017)

Tin said:


> I will shave my head if K north grabs more than 10".



I will shave my 1 week of stubble if K and Pico summit gets less than 10" by Thursday.


----------



## dlague (Jan 17, 2017)

WJenness said:


> Planning on getting out tomorrow, even if it is dense, it'll still be fresh.
> 
> Will be evaluating my Max Pass options in the morning and hitting the road.
> 
> Unsure where I'll end up at this point.


If the ratio is 10:1 or better it should be good!

You guys are really having a rollercoaster season - warm last week refreeze over the weekend snow tonight thaw over the coming weekend into next week.  Holy crap!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

The secondary low looks to be developing well south east of the NAM's positioning which would steal the precip from K north and the White's barring some elevation magic (which is always possible). 

 Still shredded on radar as modeled, southern NH still looking ok. The backbuilding, or lack there of, is what will make or break SVT/Berks.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2017)

the secondary low is looking totally useless


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

It is going as planned thus far really. The hits were this evening (southern NH and VT with 2-3 inches down) and then pre-dawn to early morning tomorrow. 

The predawn- early morning back fill is the big question. The 0z NAM, RGEM, and HRRR are clinging to it in southern VT and NH. NAM puts 1-1.5 inches of liquid down (over juiced as usual), HRRR puts down about a half inch.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 17, 2017)

about 4" at the Crotch as of 9pm tonight.  2 hrs of sweet powder, my 1st since spring 2015.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2017)

Quietman said:


> about 4" at the Crotch as of 9pm tonight.  2 hrs of sweet powder, my 1st since spring 2015.



Awesome to hear! Figured Monadnock/Jaffrey area would do best being east of the shredding and could keep it going.Hope for more tomorrow morning!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2017)

Quietman said:


> about 4" at the Crotch as of 9pm tonight.  2 hrs of sweet powder, my 1st since spring 2015.


Nice!  Hope this builds from here at Crotched

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 18, 2017)

K is reporting 5" this morning. No other MAX pass mountains have checked in yet. Storm seems to be a bit of a bust though. Probably gonna stick with the short drive and just run up to Sunapee


----------



## JonD (Jan 18, 2017)

mccleaks said:


> K is reporting 5" this morning. No other MAX pass mountains have checked in yet. Storm seems to be a bit of a bust though. Probably gonna stick with the short drive and just run up to Sunapee



Sunapee just checked in with 8". See you there.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

Southern NH for the win...

Crotch 7-9"
Sunappee 8"
Mountain Snow 7"
Ragged 6"+ (According to FB)
Jay 6"
Bolton 5"
K 5" (they were snow holed on radar all night, would love to see pics of it)
Stratton 4"
Meow Pow 3-5"
Bush 3"
Berkshire East 3"
Cannon 1-3"

Still going in the Whites and north of MRV, could provide another 1-3", maybe more at Wildcat.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tin said:


>







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJenness (Jan 18, 2017)

On my way to Sunapee also.
6'4" guy, blue jacket, black helmet with Alpine zone sticker, skiing on K2 Kung Fu has.

Say hi.

-w


----------



## JonD (Jan 18, 2017)

WJenness said:


> On my way to Sunapee also.
> 6'4" guy, blue jacket, black helmet with Alpine zone sticker, skiing on K2 Kung Fu has.
> 
> Say hi.
> ...



Same here. Blue jacket, two-tone brown pants, black helmet, Rossi Souls.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

Magic with 7", will be a fun Throwback Thursday!


----------



## Edd (Jan 18, 2017)

Just got to Gunstock. Claiming 6". Hot damn.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2017)

Bromley - 4
Stratton - 5
Magic - 7

okie dokie

Hoping places that have a decent amount of snow but had to reduce their trail count a lot recently due to the freeze over... like Smuggs+Bolton+Burke... get a few more inches before the week is up and can drop plenty of ropes

A bit of maybe good news this crap next week is trending less bad.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 18, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Bromley - 4
> Stratton - 5
> Magic - 7
> 
> ...



Wow - that would be awesome....one more late turn around in a rain event??


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Bromley - 4
> Stratton - 5
> Magic - 7
> 
> okie dokie




Magic reported about 3" last night on FB and looking at radar when things started to wrap this early this morning and bands were dropping SE Mt Snow and Magic got them. Aligns with those southern NH areas. Not sure why Stratton and Bromley got screwed though.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2017)

Here's some pre-storm trail counts I jotted down. Let's see who adds the most to the count. Sorry for people who don't ski VT with my bias..

Smuggs 41
Stowe 90
Jay 65
Mt Snow 52
Bolton 24
Killington 81

Stowe is already at 103 as of 9:31AM.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

Bet Magic has the biggest percentage gain lol


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 18, 2017)

Total bust for northern NH.


----------



## Edd (Jan 18, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Total bust for northern NH.



Looks like Cat and Attitash got 4" or more so far.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 18, 2017)

MWAC reported 3.5" at Hermit Lake. I had almost 3" in my driveway (1,400'), Cannon reporting less (1-2"), which seems very honest.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Total bust for northern NH.



It was never supposed to do much there. Southern NH was the spot to be.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 18, 2017)

Tin said:


> It was never supposed to do much there. Southern NH was the spot to be.



True. I was more hopeful for Mt. Wash instead with a swing north-northeast like the last storm. Forecasts as late as yesterday were calling for 5-8" but didn't come close.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2017)

Tin said:


> Bet Magic has the biggest percentage gain lol



Bolton up to 43 (from 24)... probably actually +25 more than that because they didn't have Timberline quad open today or Wilderness chair.


----------



## Los (Jan 18, 2017)

The Upper Valley had 2-3 inches so it seems hard to believe that sunappe received 8. but if they did, hopefully whaleback got enough to open more than the one trail they have open now (their website indicates 3 trails open plus the learning area but the 3 trails are just 3 parts of one top to bottom run...)...


----------



## Edd (Jan 18, 2017)

Wildcat now claiming 7". That is not what I call a total bust.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 18, 2017)

Edd said:


> Wildcat now claiming 7". That is not what I call a total bust.



MWObs calling 9" on the ground at the summit. I'll wager Wildcat's on point with that. I first looked at MWAC's 3.5" call at Hermit and thought they got little more than my NW corner.

EDIT: 24-hour track from Obs has less than 3":

https://www.mountwashington.org/experience-the-weather/current-summit-conditions.aspx

Paired with MWAC report this morning:

http://www.mountwashingtonavalanche...anche-advisory-for-wednesday-january-18-2017/

The 9" I saw was total reported ground cover (windblown):

https://www.mountwashington.org/experience-the-weather/mount-washington-weather.aspx

Not sure how the Cat would get an extra 4" on the other side of 16... anyone to verify?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2017)

From Facebook today







Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone seen the bottom of that ruler? :razz:

If they got it then sweet - considerably better news than what I saw/read this morning! I'm heading there Saturday, so count me as thankful if originally doubtful.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 18, 2017)

Tin said:


> Bet Magic has the biggest percentage gain lol


Lol My guess will be about 150%!

Sent from my SM-N920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Jan 18, 2017)

Tin said:


> Magic reported about 3" last night on FB and looking at radar when things started to wrap this early this morning and bands were dropping SE Mt Snow and Magic got them. Aligns with those southern NH areas. Not sure why Stratton and Bromley got screwed though.



Bromley is my primary mountain and they do very casual, what's in the parking lot at 6am reports that usually do not get updated either due to more snow in the am or an on mountain check. The most dramatic was an elevation oriented storm where the report was 1-2" (and accurate at base) but top was 6-7" legit. Report never updated to make mention. 

Not so sure about Stratton. Maybe at base but that still means 5" at 2,000' at Stratton but 7" at 1,400' at Magic. Mountain weather. And NWS Albany noted higher amounts would be localized and the storm had a bit of an Eastern bias in SoVT.

Hope to hit Magic is weekend.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

Awesome day out today and tomorrow at Magic should be fantastic with the 8" they received. Now we watch next week and hope for the best.


----------



## Edd (Jan 18, 2017)

Had the best run of the season at Gunstock, of all places. A bottomless and untouched run down Recoil. So good I did it twice. Redhat was sweet and largely untouched also. It was unusually dead there on a pow day. I felt very lucky driving from there through Tamworth (where the fallen snow made for a gorgeous drive) up to the MWV to ski tomorrow. I stress so much about where to ski and which days to take off to hit the best conditions it's nice to spend a day appreciating my good fortune that these are the problems I have.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2017)

Been watching the Smuggs webcam off and on today along with the radar.. looks like they've had a snowy day, heavy snow at times. Wonder how things have been piling up.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 18, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> .........Not sure how the Cat would get an extra 4" on the other side of 16... anyone to verify?



Facing the opposite direction with wind...4" isn't a lot of difference..
There's a little snow coming down from Quebec that might possibly find its way to the Loaf sometime on Thursday....hoping.


----------



## slatham (Jan 18, 2017)

From NWS Albany. Interesting locations, and amounts. 
VERMONT

...BENNINGTON COUNTY...
   LANDGROVE              6.1  1145 AM  1/18  WEATHERNET6
   WOODFORD               5.0  1158 AM  1/18  WEATHERNET6
   1 NNE BROMLEY VILLAG   4.5   645 AM  1/18  SKI AREA

...WINDHAM COUNTY...
   3 E SOMERSET           7.0   646 AM  1/18  SKI AREA
   TOWNSHEND              6.0   742 AM  1/18  TRAINED SPOTTER
   2 SSW STRATTON MOUNT   5.0   623 AM  1/18  SKI AREA
   SAXTONS RIVER          4.5   639 AM  1/18  FACEBOOK
   WILMINGTON             4.5   606 AM  1/18  WEATHERNET6


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 18, 2017)

Seams like a great place to film a weather report named Jupiter


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 18, 2017)

oops


----------

